
The Crispr Twins Had Their Brains Altered - Vaslo
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612997/the-crispr-twins-had-their-brains-altered/
======
bsaul
Although i share the intuitive reaction of disgust, the last statement "we're
not ready for it" made me wonder : knowing the complexity of the genes
expression problem, is there any point when we'll be able to say we're ready
for it ?

Another question i wonder : is making a baby with someone else truely
something responsible, knowing the number of things that we alter when we
combine pretty randomly the DNA of two , sometimes extremely different, people
?

~~~
jobigoud
Another question, if we had the tech to improve the cognitive abilities of our
offsprings, would it be ethical _not_ to do it?

------
dentemple
I'm morbidly curious to see what the unexpected side effects will be.

Altering cognition like this can't be for free.

------
beenBoutIT
It's probably something like configuring a kernel and enabling way too many
options. The guy's probably flipped a shitload of switches and there's a
chance neither of the kids will boot correctly.

------
8bitsrule
One relevant 'Twilight Zone' episode.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_12_Looks_Just_Like_You](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_12_Looks_Just_Like_You)
( clip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d6h3kaQs6g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d6h3kaQs6g))

and another
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eye_of_the_Beholder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eye_of_the_Beholder)

------
calbear81
Memory is a two way street, I think the brain has a way to protect itself from
painful memories as a way to keep us functional and sane.

~~~
sdrothrock
LeBron James has an eidetic memory and has talked about being trapped by loops
of bad memories, or haunted by them, both of which make him hesitate or
underperform on the court:
[http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/11067098/lebron-james-
gre...](http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/11067098/lebron-james-greatest-
weapon-brain)

------
1zee
> We need drugs, but it’s another thing to take normal people and muck with
> the DNA or chemistry to improve them

In a sense, don't drugs do exactly that sans the mucking with DNA?

~~~
meowface
Yes. If we read that quote in 50 or 100 years, it'll seem hilariously
antiquated.

